# Sarah Hurdel's stick insects



## tnyr5 (Sep 10, 2021)

Took a trip down to visit & see possibly the most magnificent Hab medusa in the country, and these lil guys were on the screen door. Out came the camera!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 10, 2021)

Sounds like Sarah hurt her back trying to bring the plant to the car?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't see any medusa!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 10, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Sounds like Sarah hurt her back trying to bring the plant to the car?


She did hurt her back, though I'm not sure if the hab was the culprit.


----------

